# best places to go on herping trips?



## branca (Jan 14, 2012)

just wondering if anyone knows some good herping places anywhere in australia? 
cheers


----------



## Timmy-Morelia (Jan 15, 2012)

tully gorge area is a good start lots of srubbys up that way aswell as taipans and so on


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jan 15, 2012)

bushland is a good start 
It will depend on what you hope to see really.


----------



## PythonOwner25 (Jan 15, 2012)

If your in Victoria, Go to Mallacoota, East Gippsland. There are snakes, lace monitors and water dragons everywhere there...but u have to know all the spots to look...and most of the spots u need a small boat to get to...


----------



## joeplant57 (Jan 15, 2012)

Anyone know anywhere in North Brisbane that I can go looking for Pythons I live in Kallangur.. Cheers Guys. Joe


----------



## jpemery (Jan 15, 2012)

pythons are everywhere in brisbane


----------



## branca (Jan 15, 2012)

yeah thanks guys, but places where youse have been too and found loads of herps. 
puthonsowner25 - how can i find out the places where to look?


----------



## PythonOwner25 (Jan 15, 2012)

Ive been going to Mallacoota every Christmas holidays since i was born...so know my way around the place! and i have a tinnie which means i can get into all the shallow areas of water and up all the creeks. There is 2 places i can tell you, the others are all hard to explain..... If u wanto see alot of skinks and heaps of water dragons then go to Genoa Falls, just out of Genoa near mallacoota (the turnoff into the falls is really hard to see! and there is no sign). and another spot if you want to see lace monitors and possible red-bellied black snakes is Goanna Bay up the top lake at mallacoota...u will need a boat to get there


----------



## branca (Jan 15, 2012)

ahahah sweet bro thanks


----------



## leamos (Jan 15, 2012)

Townsville is a great base for herping. Tully/Mission beach is only 2 hrs to the north, for jungles. The Mingela range, 40mins west is home to black heads, knob tail geckos, many diff venomous sp, and townsville itself is teaming with carpets, scrubbies and spotteds. Just to name a few


----------



## Ryan93 (Jan 26, 2012)

*Gippsland*

If you live down here in sunny Victoria I have found quite a few species down near bruntons bridge or walhalla I have seen Gippsland water dragons, eastern small-eyed snakes, Tiger snakes and lace monitors and a whole lot more


----------



## Australis (Jan 26, 2012)

branca said:


> yeah thanks guys, but places where youse have been too and found loads of herps.



Give me your email and ill give you a full list, and all my best fishing and secluded surf breaks also.

Seriously though, you are better off finding spots yourself, its more rewarding in the long run.


----------



## Specks (Jan 26, 2012)

Pilbra.......
enough said


----------



## HerpFreak (Jan 26, 2012)

Can't believe no one has mentioned the Top End. Old Dorat Road and Fogg Dam are both great. I hope to do lots more herping around there in the future. Another pipedream is pre-toad Kimberleys, although I doubt I will finish my education and Uni in time.:x


----------



## edstar (Sep 14, 2012)

Ryan93 said:


> If you live down here in sunny Victoria I have found quite a few species down near bruntons bridge or walhalla I have seen Gippsland water dragons, eastern small-eyed snakes, Tiger snakes and lace monitors and a whole lot more



awesome! been meaning to go down there


----------

